# Continental Touring Advice wanted for winter destination???



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi folks we desperately need some advice?

We were hoping to tour Italy/Croatia commencing the beginning of November for 6 weeks but from what information I can gleen from both this forum and elsewhere on the net it would appear that most camp sites in Croatia close at the end of October and as wildcamping is strictly prohibited I am beginning to think maybe it isn't adviseable for us to visit Croatia at that time of year?

As we have a business in a seaside resort and cannot organise sufficient time off during the spring/summer for long foreign trips we have no choice but to plan such trips for November/December time and we really fancied exploring eastern Europe so if anyone can advise us on whether any campsites stay open in the winter months or if wildcamping is a strict no no then it would be much appreciated.

We visited Morocco in the winter of 2005 and had the adventure of a lifetime and we would dearly love to return back to the land of the smiling faces - but we now have a little dog and from what we have been informed she would not be allowed into or out of Morocco and of course we couldnt travel without her as she is our baby .......... so sadly we will have to knock the idea of returning back to Morocco on the head ...... well at least until Morocco becomes a member of the pet passport scheme!

Morocco is a fascinating country and we will never forget our time there or the warm and friendly people we met during our stay and due to our fabulous experience in Morocco we really fancy visiting another country with such wonderful charm, culture and beauty. So if any of you seasoned travellers can come up with any suggestions of another destination that we could visit during the winter months that would captivate us as much as Morocco did then please let us know as we are keen to start planning our trip for this winter.

Not too bothered about the weather to be honest with you as getting a suntan is not on our list of top priorities but culture and beauty are and of course if the weather was mild and sunny then that is a bonus and we wouldn't say no lol!

I look forward to hearing your replies.

Sue


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Not so far or nearer home !*

As Eastern Erope seems out of the equation. and you have "done" Morocco, how about the pice of Europe in between, like France & Spain, especially a sunning yourself on a beach is not a priority.
I travelled last Dec and this Jan, via central France just prior to Christmas, very cold but prepared for that. Nice sunny days, just cold at night, but heater takes of that. Plenty to see in area of Limoges, and porcelain china is cheaper there then.
Down towards the SE part of France is warm and sunny in daytme but temps also drop at night. Stayed on Brit run site next to River Aude for 5 nights, including Christmas, and so participted in French style celebrations of Noel. Plenty to explore, and Carcasssone out of season is super.
Travel on down through Spain, checking out sites on your way. Many run down and scruffy during that part of the year, but others in good fettle.And as may be expected, further south you go, the warmer it becomes. Almeria area seems nicely underdeveloped and plesant beaches, sunny warm days and not cold at night. Roads quiet, restaurants back in the Spanish eating style. (Not catering for hoards of burger eating beer swilling Brits abroad) But I would hesitate to suggest Gibraltar, other than a quick 2 hrs excursion. It's become a filthy crowded dump. Europa Point is no more than a public lavatory, since the facilites that were there are closed down, forcing tour buses passengers to relieve thmeselves behind a blockhouse. And goods are liable to taxes on re-entry to Spain. All in all, with a little imagination, there is much to see but without the crowds of coastal resorts summer invaders.


----------



## 106390 (Aug 11, 2007)

Cannot help really as i am having similar problems trying to tour through Greece and Turkey to Cyprus early december 8O 

However after seeing a Link to Sicily Campsite , i reckon i will head there instead and spend a couple of weeks 8) 

Good luck - Mike


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sonesta...........we meet again......Morocco 2005!!!!

I remember you were over the moon with Morocco, we use your comments and "Land of the Smiling Faces" often......

Get a few guide books on inland Spain i.e. Andalucia. Away from the "Costa's" is a whole different world......with more than a touch of the "Moors". There are also some great campsites popping up, but "wilderness" camping is NOT a problem.

If you need info get in touch, we have loads and routes [starting AndaluciaDetours next spring] that we will share.......

..


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ray, 

How wonderful to hear from you again. I can honestly say that we have never forgotten you and the kindness you showed in helping us cross the border and we very much appreciated it then and still do.

I would love to revisit Morocco but with having our little dog now I know that wont be possible - but we live in hope that the pet passport scheme will allow us to make trips to Morocco with her in the near future. 

We still keep in touch with some of our Moroccan friends and they beg us to return and visit them - we got nicknamed Fatima Cous Cous and Ali Baba ha ha! The adventures we enjoyed during our trip to Morocco are too numerous to mention but the one predominant factor that lives always in our hearts is how welcome we were made everywhere we went and when we left it broke our hearts to leave the "Land of the smiling faces" behind us.

Your suggestion re Spain away from the Costas sounds very enticing and we will definitely consider that as one of our options so thank you for that and if we do decide to come that way I will defintiely be in touch for some travel advice and suggestions.

Hope life is treating you and all your family well and when I looked at your website I got quite emotional especially when I heard the Moroccan music and looked at your photo gallery and it brought back some wonderful, halycon memories. 

If anyone is ever thinking of going on an organised tour with Detourer then please believe me you wont be disappointed and although we went off on our own and did our own thing when we visited Morocco the short time we spent with Ray and his tour group was enough to show us just how knowledgeable and hell bent Ray is on looking after whoever attends any of his tours. If ever we were to go with a group it would definitely be with Ray and his team because they are the nicest bunch of people ever and they will make your trip fantastic and so memorable.

Take care Ray and thank you, thank you, thank you!

Sue xxx


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sonesta,
Ray is right, Spain is a great place if you keep away from the summer hordes.
We have stayed a few times in Denia on a small campsite which is very cheap. The town is lovely. We drove into the mountains and they are spectacular.
Benidorm, (dare I mention the it! we were there last December) is a really nice place in winter. The beaches are empty and clean (could have gone for a swim it was so warm!) with mostly retired spaniards making the most of the low winter prices.
Don't think we'll make it this winter, maybe in the spring
Have a good trip wherever you decide to go.
Mike


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your advice and suggestions and we will be pouring over the travel guides and internet websites over the next few days looking at the different options you have all kindly suggested and hopefully we will come up with a destination for our Autumn trip.

Thanks again.

Sue


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Sue,
It is true that most campsites in Croatia are closed, but some of them are open. What route were you planning?
In Istria this site is open all year round and I think they also accept Camping Cheques: http://www.bivillage.com/home.asp?vid=3&lnid=2
I can find out about those further south if you are interested.
As for wild camping - it is forbidden but we (and lost of our friends as well) often go there when the campsites are still (or already) closed and we haven't had any problems. I don't think you would be fined as there is nowhere to go.

Well, last Christmas we were in Sicily (not many sites open though) and we stayed at this site http://www.raisgerbi.it/RaisGerbiNew/. It was perfect, sunny, 20C...

Regards,
Cilka


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Cilka,

Thanks for the info and yes I would very much appreciate finding out if there are any other sites open further south in Croatia as I would really love to visit the area and tour around properly.

As regards wildcamping in Croatia which I would love to do as I love the freedom that wildcamping allows you but my concerns are that where would we go to fill up our fresh water tanks and empty our waste and toilet if there are not many campsites open? When we toured Morocco 2 years ago during the autumn we did a mixture of both wildcamping and staying on campsites and this allowed us to to fill up our tanks etc and give our lesirure batteries a good charge.

Christmas in Sicily sounds wonderful and I wish we could be away for Christmas too as I hate all the hype and commercialism that Christmas entails but I dont think my family would ever forgive us if mum and dad were not there to cook them their traditional christmas dinner lol!

Thanks again Cilka and I look forward to hearing your reply.

Sonesta

PS Do you know of any websites I can visit that give you travel advice and tips on travelling around Croatia by motorhome or if there is a website showing campsites that are open all year round?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Try this site http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/category/8/19/30/

Don


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

Try this one http://www.campingcroatia.net/
I hope it's not too late if I send you more information on Saturday or Sunday. I am just having a short break translating and the deadlines are really tight.
Cilka


----------



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

from our experience in Croatia, the Police rigourously enforce the 'no wildcamping' rules with the help of erm............fiscal encouragement from site owners.
plus the italians just turn up en masse and park 50 yards from one of the largest campsites in Istria, and then wonder why they get fined and moved on :? 
be subtle and there are (usually) no problems, however you may well get fined and moved on all the same, just sharing an opinion iykwim.


----------

